# To Diet Or To Lifestyle



## Ericksmadhouse (Jul 4, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Step one to a new lifestyle.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]It seems there is always the latest frenzy of diets. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Brand name diets come and go as quickly as Octomom[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]is having babies. Then there are the “Extreme” diets.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I would say over 95% of diets out there work. I do [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]question ones health on extreme diets that [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]advertiser losing 7-10 pounds per week; when a [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]healthy weight loss should be no more than[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2-3 pounds a week.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The problem with the word “DIET” is that you can't[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]stay on them forever. One could end up with serious[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]health issues staying on an “Extreme” diet over the[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]recommended length of time. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Forget the diets, forget the calorie counting unless[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]you're a professional athlete. How about a lifestyle [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]change. Make a decision, a promise to change the[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]way you're eating, to excersie consistently, to have[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]a new LIFESTYLE on your own health. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Start by a decision. Write your goals down on a [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]3 x 5 card and place it on your bathroom mirror.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The goals should be:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]How much do you want to weigh.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]When do you want to achieve the new weight.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Be realistic on the time issue. You shouldn't be[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]losing anymore than 2-3 pounds a week after your[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]first 2 weeks of your new lifestyle.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Take a head to toe photo. Take measurements of[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]arms, chest, waist, hips (if female) and thighs. Get[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]serious, take your lifestyle by the horns. [/FONT]


----------



## ChrissyMc (Jul 5, 2009)

I completely agree with your post. It has to be a lifestyle change, not a diet. After you lose the weight, to maintain the loss, you have to change the lifestyle that you led. Two years ago, I knew that I had to lose weight, or else I was going to die young, or have multiple health problems as I grew older. My biggest fear was being told by a doctor that had I not been so overweight, I wouldn't be facing a terrible health condition. 
   My biggest problem has always been motivation and determination. The littlest setback, and I was ready to give up. As soon as I overate, I'd quit the diet and tell myself I'd start over on Monday. I hated myself and my weakness. 
    I wrote down what I considered to be my trigger foods..foods that I can't resist, or don't want to resist. Everyone can lose weight and stay healthy if they would just eat in moderation. Well guess what? I can't eat in moderation. I had to face that and accept it. I also had to learn to deal with disappointments. OK, so I screwed up..get back on the wagon...now. Not tomorrow morning, not Monday morning, or after vacation. Do it with your next meal. And, don't hate yourself for over eating again. Just forgive yourself and get your head in the right place before the next meal. 
   I've lost 170 lbs so far. I'd like to lose a few more, but if that doesn't happen, I'm ok with that. I can't obsess over it any more. I may not look like a model, but I can walk around the block with out hurting, my knees don't hurt, my BP is excellent. I have no weight related health concerns. I can hold my head up when I walk into a room and not worry who's laughing at the fat lady. I'm not a fat lady any more. I'm an average lady. I can live with that.
Chrissy


----------



## Ericksmadhouse (Jul 5, 2009)

*Applaud!!*

Wow!!  What a great & fantastic success story!!  Truly Amazing!!  Sounds to me like it started with a decision and writing down what foods you wanted to stay away from.  I love how you made the decision on the next meal not next week or next month.  Good job!!


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 27, 2009)

I also totally agree with you post. I had been on diet for almost 10 years in my life before I came up with an idea that changing my my lifestyle is the best way to loose my weight. I've changed my eating behavior for a year. I had big breakfast every morning, but I didn't eat anything after 5pm. And I lost 20 pounds. I know it's took such a long time, but I can keep healthy!! Happy me now ^^


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 27, 2009)

The sad thing is that people now associate the word "diet" with weight loss meal plans instead of "diet" AS lifestyle, what we put into our bodies on a daily basis. If we eat, we are on a diet. We just need to choose a healthy diet.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2009)

Not bad advice Eric.  However, writing down goals and taking pictures has to be followed by method to achieve the goals.  If the goal is losing weight, then a change in diet and eating habits is called for.

I agree a lifestyle change is more effective in losing weight *AND* keeping it off.  A diet can help you reach your goal but has to be followed by that lifestyle change to maintain the lower weight.  

To lose weight, you must reduce your intake of calories and/or increase the number of calories you burn.  I find counting calories is effective in understanding the impact of different foods on your weight and can help you achieve your goals.  From the springboard of a diet that involves reduced calorie intake, you can structure a modified eating style that will allow you to maintain your ideal weight.

Exercise is a key part of this plan as well.  In addition to consuming more calories, it speeds up your metabolism naturally, improves your heart health and has positive impacts on your cholesterol beyond the reduction of cholesterol rich foods.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2009)

If I might emphasize the realistic goal thing.  So often in my life I've gotten to a weight that I should have been perfectly happy with, only to start thinking, gee, I could lose 10 more pounds and be at my weight at 16.  Huh?  Who am I kidding.  #1, guess what?  I'm at least 2 inches taller than I was at 16!!!  Another thing, and this is going to sound bad for some of you, good to others, is that I'm simply unwilling to become one of those women whose lives are totally and completely centered on their appearance!  I love to cook and eat, but also love the food to be healthy.  I workout 2-3 X/wk (that is mostly weight work, resistance training, pilates/yoga), and walk most places I go (and Galena is a largely vertical town, so call it climbing).  These things I can do and enjoy my life, without making my entire subject of conversation what I should or should not be eating (as opposed to what I am), doing, etc, to make my body look better.  

I guess what I'm saying is yes, it is lifestyle.  But don't do what some of my friends and at times family members have done and make it a mission to bore people to death with the details of it all.  And remember, every body is completely different.


----------



## jet (Jul 28, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> The sad thing is that people now associate the word "diet" with weight loss meal plans instead of "diet" AS lifestyle, what we put into our bodies on a daily basis. If we eat, we are on a diet. We just need to choose a healthy diet.



Quite true, but at this point there's no going back.


----------



## MystieDawn (Jul 28, 2009)

Diets only work for a short period. If you want to lose weight and keep it off then you have to change your lifestyle. I did weight watchers and and it worked well. It teaches you how to change your eating habits. I went from 213 to 132. But it only works if you stick with it. I fell off the wagon after I got married and I am trying to get back on.


----------



## Alix (Jul 28, 2009)

Best advice I ever received is the hardest to follow (for a foodie) "Eat to live, don't live to eat"


----------



## Phil (Jul 28, 2009)

To lose weight, know what kind of physical condition you are in. A lot of people won't like this statement but most of dieting is between the ears. You have to want to do it. Begin slowly, don't radically change your lifestyle. You have to set a sensible goal, reach it, and set another attainable goal. It could be getting into that last pair of pants you out grew. You may have ten of these to do, but one at a time makes more sense. You must stop eating the junk food. You shouldn't eat anything past dinner. Dinner time will vary for each individual, but get on a schedule. Stop the sodas, diet and all. Stop the alcohol, especially the beer. Many people have real problems giving this up and that should tell you something if you can't. You must exercise. Start by stretching everyday. Walk, ride a bike, run, swim, work out, get into aerobics, yard work, or anything at which you can break a sweat. After stretching every day, change the routine, have a variety of workouts.  And yes, it's going to hurt. For some it will be excruciating. Keep going, baring an injury. Don't expect much the first month. The body takes time to adjust. You will get results and confidence will build. The hardest part is getting started. You will slip from time to time but when you see and feel the results of your efforts, you'll slip less. It is a lifestyle.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 28, 2009)

There is a reason why Weight Watchers is the only "program" that _really_ works over time.  And you  hit the nail on the head with "Lifestyle."
You have to change the way you eat forever.  Otherwise, the weight will all come back and moreso.

I watched a rerun of Oprah last night with Kirstie Alley (fat again) and she undeniably agrees with that.

There are no gimmicks, no pills, that will do it over time.  

I disagree with this statement; _"Be realistic on the time issue. You shouldn't be [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]losing anymore than 2-3 pounds a week after your[/FONT]
_[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]_first 2 weeks of your new lifestyle."_  Because most women over 35 will NOT lose even 2 pounds per week.  If you expect to do that, you will be setting yourself up for disappointment.  My experience is that an average of 1 pound per week is more realistic.  And that should be fine.  If one keeps up a one pound per week loss, at the end of a year, one would have lost 52 pounds!  and that's probably more weight than most of us need to lose in the first place! [/FONT]

In addition to writing down every morsel you put in your mouth, I've found the most effective tool is getting on the darn scale every single day.  It keeps my goal more firmly in my mind.


----------



## Phil (Jul 28, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> In addition to writing down every morsel you put in your mouth, I've found the most effective tool is getting on the darn scale every single day.  It keeps my goal more firmly in my mind.



ChefJune, I respectfully disagree with the scale approach. Weight can vary from day to day and some can really get disappointed if they are up two pounds on a given day. Try a two week interval. I still like the clothes approach. If a guy is wearing a 40 pant size and he's really a 34, he has a pair of 38's in his closet. Make that your goal, the weight will take care of itself. That's the way I see it, please take no offense.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 28, 2009)

Phil, I know the weighing every day doesn't work for everyone, but I've found it the best way for me to keep a check on myself.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree and am proof...diets don't work. Change your lifestyle.


----------



## letscook (Jul 28, 2009)

I have used several diets and had good luck but then it comes back on. so I decided that changes way of eating instead.  works for me.   Everthing in moderation.  I still have the sweets  one cookies instead of 6 and not everyday.  I eat on a small plate so you don't eat a full plate and no seconds.  Plenty of water, and the main thing is breakfast . since I started eating breakfast i find that I am more satified till noon.  I eat my biggest meal for lunch instead of supper whenever possiable.  Then a light supper. I been losing slower but it has stayed off.   I find i don't crave things anymore, because I'm not denying myself.  I still go out and have Icecream with the grandkids.  I just get a kids size cones instead.


----------



## luvs (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm opposite, guys, & i can lose me some weight! i diet. i avoid gimmicks & pills, & just plain 'ol diet & exercise. i drink regular pop, alcohol, eat steak & just yesterday bacon, & bread & bagels. moderation!


----------



## Constance (Jul 28, 2009)

I have lost 10 lbs in the last year simply by cutting out sweets. I still drink my Miller Lite.
Next on the agenda is tackling the fats.


----------



## radhuni (Jul 28, 2009)

ChrissyMc said:


> I completely agree with your post. It has to be a lifestyle change, not a diet. After you lose the weight, to maintain the loss, you have to change the lifestyle that you led. Two years ago, I knew that I had to lose weight, or else I was going to die young, or have multiple health problems as I grew older. My biggest fear was being told by a doctor that had I not been so overweight, I wouldn't be facing a terrible health condition.
> My biggest problem has always been motivation and determination. The littlest setback, and I was ready to give up. As soon as I overate, I'd quit the diet and tell myself I'd start over on Monday. I hated myself and my weakness.
> I wrote down what I considered to be my trigger foods..foods that I can't resist, or don't want to resist. Everyone can lose weight and stay healthy if they would just eat in moderation. Well guess what? I can't eat in moderation. I had to face that and accept it. I also had to learn to deal with disappointments. OK, so I screwed up..get back on the wagon...now. Not tomorrow morning, not Monday morning, or after vacation. Do it with your next meal. And, don't hate yourself for over eating again. Just forgive yourself and get your head in the right place before the next meal.
> I've lost 170 lbs so far. I'd like to lose a few more, but if that doesn't happen, I'm ok with that. I can't obsess over it any more. I may not look like a model, but I can walk around the block with out hurting, my knees don't hurt, my BP is excellent. I have no weight related health concerns. I can hold my head up when I walk into a room and not worry who's laughing at the fat lady. I'm not a fat lady any more. I'm an average lady. I can live with that.
> Chrissy



Really excellent success story.

I always used to take ghee (clarified butter ) with hot rice as a meal starter, that is considered to increase our digestive ability and give extra energy. But I had stopped this habit and I lost 5 kilos in 5 months.

So some minor change in our diet can make us healthy.


----------



## shubh (Jul 29, 2009)

Many people think that the selection of healthy foods to eat is limited in choice and quite tasteless. They also think that to eat healthily means walking around half starved most of the time. This perception deters people from forming new and nourishing eating habits. A healthy diet can not only be made tastier, it can actually fill your stomach so much that you don’t want to fill it again. But this depends on how well you plan your diet.


----------



## olla86 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ericksmadhouse said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Step one to a new lifestyle.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]It seems there is always the latest frenzy of diets. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Brand name diets come and go as quickly as Octomom[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]is having babies. Then there are the “Extreme” diets.[/FONT]
> ...


  You are an optimist! Thanks for positive and fighting spirit!


----------



## KatieFrank (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree- its should be a lifestyle change.


----------



## KatieFrank (Oct 13, 2009)

Exercise is key. Incorporate at least 30 minutes of activity a day and that makes for a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## culinary-disaster (Oct 13, 2009)

Lifestyle change. Keep everything consistant: exercise, meal times, food/drink intake. 

That way you're body gets used to it, rather than dieting for a few weeks and then going back to normal. You're just confusing your metabolism that way.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 14, 2009)

O.K. I'll jump in also. 
I hate that 4 letter word *DIET*. I've had weight issues for 36 years, it started when I was 14 and puberty set in, female stuff, you know.
Anyway 8 months ago I was feeling lower than I had ever felt. It hurt to get out of bed every morning, I weighed 310 pounds, I suffer from depression that I have to deal with without anti-depressants due to allergies, and personal family problems.
I sat down with my DH one evening and told him that I was changing my life and he lovingly held my hand and said, "Honey what ever it takes, I'm 110% behind you. I will eat whatever you put in front of me and join you in this journey for a new healthier lifestyle. I'm now averaging 1 pound a week (31 lbs.) and I truly feel better. I don't deprive myself, I'm not gonna spend my life feeling deprived. I love food and cooking, that's why I'm on this awesome forum, but I love living and watching my awesome son grow up much, much more.
To put it more simple...
When I changed my attitude, I changed my life!


----------



## cookingexp (Nov 30, 2009)

Very Well Said. Its really difficult for a person fond of eating to control and go on a diet when you have number of delicious dishes to try out. You just need to set yourself to a limit and daily exercise would help you go down by a few pounds daily. Going on a serious diet may cause some health problems as well.


----------



## kjones (Dec 3, 2009)

Your "diet" should be what you plan on eating for the rest of your life... Make a list of healthy foods that you find tasty... There's no point eating heath foods that you hate because you'll never make it in the long haul. Pick healthy foods you'll enjoy, make a list and see what types of dishes can be made from those foods; also make a list of ingredients that are "no-no's" ... Once you have a rhythm of eating correctly you can every now and then indulge in sweets just as long as you're mainly staying on a healthy diet.


----------



## vagriller (Dec 4, 2009)

I've found that it's far easier to change SLOWLY. Don't jump headfirst into the deep end of the pool, just make one healthy change that you can live with. Once you have incorporated that change into your lifestyle, make another. And a word to the wise, while exercise is important, what you eat has more to do with weight control for most folks.


----------



## luvs (Dec 4, 2009)

i diet, & that works VERY well! i went from 164 to 125.5 in 4 months. that weight is gone, & it's not returning. i quit taking a med that was making me hearty, & dieted for a few, & now i'm at the weight my dietician decided for me. (126 is my ideal.) i don't know why people hate dieting so; i'm not very hungry when i'm losing weight, i just get used to being on empty.


----------



## vagriller (Dec 4, 2009)

luvs said:


> i don't know why people hate dieting so; i'm not very hungry when i'm losing weight, i just get used to being on empty.



It's because when people diet they feel deprived. And then you stay strong for 1-2 weeks, and then binge like you've never seen food before! Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 5, 2009)

luvs said:


> i diet, & that works VERY well! i went from 164 to 125.5 in 4 months. that weight is gone, & it's not returning. i quit taking a med that was making me hearty, & dieted for a few, & now i'm at the weight my dietician decided for me. (126 is my ideal.) i don't know why people hate dieting so; i'm not very hungry when i'm losing weight, i just get used to being on empty.



Most can only deprive themselves for so long before they crash and burn.

The last time that I took the weight off, I too swore that it would never come back.  Well guess what?  It came back.  I got focused and dieted with willpower to spare, I ate only 1500 calories a day period, if I was out of calories, I was done eating for a day.  I didn't learn a new way of eating just a way of losing weight, and when I reached my weight goal, I rewarded myself and old habits slowly came back, and so did the weight.

I don't think that I could live my whole life on that diet, it would be too hard.


----------



## SmartTips (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree as said earlier that sticking to a strict regimen is not the way to go for most.  I learned that "cheat meals and days" are not as they sound. 

Lost 20 pounds in 3 months last year.  ONe of the biggest things I attribute it to is Calorie Cycling which includes sprinkling in high calories meals and days inbetween your low calorie diet.  

I attribute my success to it.


----------



## Nutritious (Jan 6, 2010)

In order to have a good diet one must have a good lifestyle. One must be conscious of what to eat but not to the extent of depriving yourself. As for me, checking for the nutrition facts for that particular food is very important to me.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 22, 2010)

Mmmmh ...
Although it is hard to start and maintain a healthy diet, nothing is impossible if you really want to achieve a healthy mind and body .And we can combine healthy diet with you lifestyle .
Experts say that though basic principle of healthy diet is simple, most people are having a hard time sticking to it. Major reasons may include a super busy lifestyle, work that causes a lot of stress or even an environment that is not conducive to having a healthy diet.


----------



## Claire (Feb 23, 2010)

Another issue I don't see raised here is that food that is good for you is often more expensive than junk.  When I was young and single and broke, I could live for a week on well under $10 if I ate a lot of ramen noodles and cabbage.  Up that to fresh spinach and baby greens, chicken breast meat, and toss in some fresh fruit and it can cost you that much per day.  Fast food is one heck of a lot cheaper than a good quality restaurant.  THEN if you're a person who truly believes in organics and such, up it a little more.  Nowadays I can afford to buy the healthy choices, and my husband encourages me to do so (the fridge is full of fruit and vegs), but my grocery bills would apall some people.


----------



## jet (Feb 24, 2010)

Claire said:


> Another issue I don't see raised here is that food that is good for you is often more expensive than junk.  When I was young and single and broke, I could live for a week on well under $10 if I ate a lot of ramen noodles and cabbage.  Up that to fresh spinach and baby greens, chicken breast meat, and toss in some fresh fruit and it can cost you that much per day.  Fast food is one heck of a lot cheaper than a good quality restaurant.  THEN if you're a person who truly believes in organics and such, up it a little more.  Nowadays I can afford to buy the healthy choices, and my husband encourages me to do so (the fridge is full of fruit and vegs), but my grocery bills would apall some people.



Exactly.  The sign outside McDonalds is advertising 50 McNuggets for 9.99.  It would be really hard to beat that on price alone.


----------

